# Steve Nash Injury Update



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Steve Nash Injury Update (See: Post #19)*

*Lakers announce Steve Nash out at least one more week*



> Whoever becomes the next head coach of the Los Angeles Lakers he may have to wait a while to get Steve Nash in the lineup.
> 
> The Lakers announced Friday that Nash will be out at least another week, missing games against Sacramento (Sunday), San Antonio (Tuesday) and Phoenix (Friday). The Lakers are 2-2 in games where Nash did not play.
> 
> ...


:sigh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This sucks. I'm going to the game against the Suns and was really hoping he'd be back in time, especially since it's against his former team. Oh well. Maybe I'll get another chance to go this year.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> This sucks. I'm going to the game against the Suns and was really hoping he'd be back in time, especially since it's against his former team. Oh well. Maybe I'll get another chance to go this year.


Yeah. I was also expecting Nash in that game. Sucks but the priority for him's to get completely healthy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Indeed. And hopefully when he comes back he'll be used the way he should be used.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Indeed. And hopefully when he comes back he'll be used the way he should be used.


Yeah. We have yet to witness the 50-40-90 shooting %s he displayed during his tenure with the Suns.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

get him healthy and right Phil if he's the coach will use him correctly and max the talents of all of our guys. PJ will get a kick out of how to use Howard and Nash Howard so needs PJ as his coach that corner entry Pass that Shaq used to punish teams is gonna be easy pickings for Howard as well.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if Nash becomes a game time decision next Friday.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> get him healthy and right Phil if he's the coach will use him correctly and max the talents of all of our guys. PJ will get a kick out of how to use Howard and Nash Howard so needs PJ as his coach that corner entry Pass that Shaq used to punish teams is gonna be easy pickings for Howard as well.


I agree. It would also be to his benefit to sit out for a couple of games and watch the offense run. Obviously, he's a smart veteran and has a short learning curve but this would be like his pre-season learning a new offense.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pinball said:


> I agree. It would also be to his benefit to sit out for a couple of games and watch the offense run. Obviously, he's a smart veteran and has a short learning curve but this would be like his pre-season learning a new offense.


I say better a "preseason" with a coach who knows what he's doing than one who doesn't. llullz


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Take your time.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*No timetable for Steve Nash's return*



> LOS ANGELES -- The Los Angeles Lakers got their coach back on the sidelines Tuesday against the Brooklyn Nets. But it will be a while before Mike D'Antoni has two of the Lakers' veteran point guards available to run his offense.
> 
> The point guard everyone continues to wonder about is Steve Nash, who hasn't played since suffering a fractured fibula in his left leg on Oct. 31. There still is no determined date for the 16-year veteran's return.
> 
> ...


:sigh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this Nash thing is feeling alot like the Karl Malone thing. We sorta downplay the seriousness of the injury. I'm wondering if Nash will ever be right again he's old lots of miles and now has a wheel nicked along with a bad back. There is no way we can just hand him the ball when he comes back and say run the show that has problem written all over it.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, that is a pretty big conclusion you reached there.

Nash and dem old bones just need a bit longer to heal. It sucks, and I wish he was better already, but its not worth it to rush him back. 

I have absolutely no concerns about inserting Nash back into the offense. He will slide right in like a well lubed . . . never mind.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This sounds more like extra caution from the Lakers medical staff. If this was the playoffs, Nash would probably be out on the floor. But they want him for the rest of the season, not the next five games.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lets not play it off like there's no chance this is more serious than being let on. Jazzy is right, Steve Nash is like 84 years old, at some point getting an injury is what makes you fall off the cliff when you're as old as Nash. This could be that injury. 

Hopefully not, but at his age lets not act like hes some mid 20's young player who is just being careful.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Why? What has led you to believe this is different? There is never "no chance" that it could be more serious so I think that is a loaded statement.

Nash is older, but I dont see how any of these reports are any different than what was expected. He has a fracture in his leg, when it heals he will be back out on the court.

Jazzy said,


> There is no way we can just hand him the ball when he comes back and say run the show that has problem written all over it.


 Thats sounds like leaping to unjustified conclusions to me.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Steve Nash still limited*



> MEMPHIS, Tenn. -- Los Angeles Lakers guard Steve Nash said Friday that he hasn't been able to jog yet or do any on-court work without feeling pain his fractured left leg and doubted that he'd be ready to play when the Lakers return home to play Indiana on Tuesday.
> 
> Nash had already been ruled out of the Lakers road games in Memphis on Friday night and Dallas on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Lakers' Steve Nash 'getting better'*



> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- Los Angeles Lakers guard Steve Nash participated in some on-court activities during practice Monday as he continues to rehabilitate from the fractured fibula in his left leg.
> 
> The team will wait and see how his body responds to similar drills in the next several days as they continue to evaluate when the All-Star point guard can return to the lineup. He had suffered the leg injury in the Lakers' second game of the season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*What will it take to get Steve Nash back on the court?*



> As the Lakers lose game after game, what will it take to get Steve Nash back on the court?
> 
> Nash is recovering from a non-displaced leg fracture that took him out of the team's second game of the season. The Lakers are now 8-10 on the season, losing five of their last seven.
> 
> ...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Sometimes I forget Nash is even on this team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

They're saying another two weeks. Smh


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> They're saying another two weeks. Smh


*Nash thinks he'll be out 2 more weeks*



> Los Angeles Lakers point guard Steve Nash told USA TODAY Sports that he thinks he will be out a while longer.
> 
> "I think it will be at least another two weeks," Nash told the newspaper. "I can move. I can shoot. I just can't run full speed. And I'm not even in shape. I'll probably need at least a week of practice once I start running."
> 
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Which probably means more like a month.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy said when this happened it was the Malone injury all over again.

Hopefully we'll see you in March Steve.

BTW anyone hear Pringles say Nash could fix the Lakers problems "in an hour and a half?" Fix the defense problem first Pringles.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Steve will fix the defense problems. Its what hes known for.....


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is starting to get really annoying.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Steve will fix the defense problems. Its what hes known for.....


Yeah, by making the offense so scary that teams exert all of their energy playing defense.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

meanwhile there's twittering about Delonte West (finally) - I say there's always room for one more in the clown car


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

They're saying Delonte, some kind of package for Calderon, Mike James or Jonny Flynn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eddie House's name is being thrown around, too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If you guys can pick up Calderon without giving up anything of real value to the team, you're laughing.

He's worlds better than any of the junk you have at PG right now. That includes a healthy Blake, who is pure shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I called West as soon as he got waived, so I'll stick with that. Calderon would be nice, but it might be a tough deal to make.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

West has nice combo guard size is a decent distributor, fairly consistent at range and he automatically would be our best perimeter defender - he would stay in the rotation even after Nash returns - only problem is that he's crazier than Metta, which, you know, is simply not possible


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I really don't think Nash's return will totally turn this team around. MDA is trying to turn this team into Showtime II...but we don't have the legs for it. With the advanced age of some of our players, we have to play within our capabilities...and run-n-gun isn't one of them. I think PJ's slower, half-court style would have been much better for this team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

add west, turn pau into a couple of younger players mix in Nash, boom


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Would rather have Duhon than any player listed except Calderon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

west is better if crazier and Duhon has a TOV% of 22 (22 in 100 possessions = turnovers) which is his 3 year low and yet crazy stupid high and turnovers is problem #1b or #1c for them


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

ceejaynj said:


> I really don't think Nash's return will totally turn this team around. MDA is trying to turn this team into Showtime II...but we don't have the legs for it. With the advanced age of some of our players, we have to play within our capabilities...and run-n-gun isn't one of them. I think PJ's slower, half-court style would have been much better for this team.


In that system Nash is a non-factor. So then you're down to three guys on offense and one and a half on defense. That would be a great idea....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

My only issue with Delonte is the fact that he's mentally unstable. From a pure basketball standpoint he's a clear upgrade over Duhon and Morris. Especially defensively which has been our biggest problem. Calderon is probably a reach unless Mitch can pull off another coup.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd welcome Delonte with open arms. Best case scenario he buys into a team concept and it pays off big time, worst case scenario we have another crazy when this team implodes. At least it will be interesting regardless of the end result.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I really dont understand the thinking of going after a PG unless Nash is way more hurt than we are being let on...I think Duhon would be great as a backup.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> west is better if crazier and Duhon has a TOV% of 22 (22 in 100 possessions = turnovers) which is his 3 year low and yet crazy stupid high and turnovers is problem #1b or #1c for them


I'm starting to think you invent these stats.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm starting to think you invent these stats.


then you're just being lazy

http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/d/duhonch01.html

Advanced Glossary · SHARESHARE [X] · Embed · CSV · PRE · LINK · ?
Season Age Tm Lg G MP PER TS% eFG% ORB% DRB% TRB% AST% STL% BLK% TOV% USG% ORtg DRtg OWS DWS WS WS/48 
2004-05 22 CHI NBA 82 2177 9.8 .471 .449 1.2 9.7 5.5 28.6 2.0 0.1 18.7 13.1 102 102 0.8 3.3 4.1 .090 
2005-06 23 CHI NBA 74 2155 12.9 .538 .493 1.5 10.2 5.9 26.4 1.7 0.1 16.3 15.0 111 105 2.7 2.5 5.2 .116 
2006-07 24 CHI NBA 78 1906 11.9 .529 .499 1.4 8.7 5.1 24.4 1.9 0.2 16.6 14.8 108 102 1.9 3.0 4.8 .121 
2007-08 25 CHI NBA 66 1490 11.1 .508 .465 1.4 7.6 4.4 26.5 1.7 0.1 15.8 13.4 109 111 1.3 1.0 2.3 .075 
2008-09 26 NYK NBA 79 2906 12.2 .569 .515 1.6 7.8 4.6 27.9 1.2 0.2 22.2 14.9 110 114 3.1 1.0 4.2 .069 
2009-10 27 NYK NBA 67 2072 10.7 .501 .472 1.5 8.4 4.9 25.9 1.5 0.1 18.2 13.1 107 114 1.5 0.5 1.9 .045 
2010-11 28 ORL NBA 51 774 5.6 .446 .430 1.4 6.3 3.9 22.4 1.1 0.2* 30.3* 12.0 88 106 -0.7 0.9 0.2 .015 
2011-12 29 ORL NBA 63 1226 8.4 .558 .542 1.3 8.4 4.8 19.1 1.5 0.6* 27.6* 11.2 100 107 0.4 0.9 1.3 .051 
2012-13 30 LAL NBA 18 418 10.9 .643 .643 2.4 7.7 5.2 24.2 1.3 0.0 *22.3* 8.0 129 109 0.8 0.2 1.0 .117


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> then you're just being lazy
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/d/duhonch01.html
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right. Guess I'm spending too much time watching games on league pass when I could be researching what players LLULLZ% is.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah you're right. Guess I'm spending too much time watching games on league pass when I could be researching what players LLULLZ% is.


fwiw apparently while you were watching you missed the part where Duhon turns the ball over almost a quarter of the time or were otherwise unable even to percieve that he turns the ball over a lot and that turnovers seem to be an issue with the lakers in their losses - you'd think that with all your astute watching you might have picked up on that

either that or you have such problems using the internet that the few seconds it takes to click around to confirm your suspicions with actual statistical evidence seems like a lot of time - for me it took less time to check that out than to write this post (much less) and I have the TV on so guess what? multitasking!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So...you're saying it's possible to look at stats when there's no basketball on?

From what I've seen of Duhon, he's playing his best basketball in awhile. He's been ass-y for several years after looking like a somewhat-promising bench PG when he was younger.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> So...you're saying it's possible to look at stats when there's no basketball on?
> 
> From what I've seen of Duhon, he's playing his best basketball in awhile. He's been ass-y for several years after looking like a somewhat-promising bench PG when he was younger.


He's playing hard and more importanly attempting to create for others. Only guy on the team really doing both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> fwiw apparently while you were watching you missed the part where Duhon turns the ball over almost a quarter of the time or were otherwise unable even to percieve that he turns the ball over a lot and that turnovers seem to be an issue with the lakers in their losses - you'd think that with all your astute watching you might have picked up on that
> 
> either that or you have such problems using the internet that the few seconds it takes to click around to confirm your suspicions with actual statistical evidence seems like a lot of time - for me it took less time to check that out than to write this post (much less) and I have the TV on so guess what? multitasking!


I would say stagnant offense is just as much of a problem. What's his addition to turnover ratio, since I'm too lazy to look? Is it better than it was in 2006? What percentile is it amongst other pgs?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sign Delonte up please.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jace said:


> So...you're saying it's possible to look at stats when there's no basketball on?


actually there was a college game on when I wrote that so you can both watch and surf



> From what I've seen of Duhon, he's playing his best basketball in awhile. He's been ass-y for several years after looking like a somewhat-promising bench PG when he was younger.


but the question is not is Duhon the lakers best option internally, him or morris, not much choice - the question is him or west or calderon and that's not really a hard decision to make either

and btw (just to tease jamel with yet more stats) guess who had the worse +/- on the team last night?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @LakersReporter: @paugasol & @SteveNash practiced, though neither scrimmaged. Gasol a game-time decision for Bobcats, Nash will not play.


 Good sign. We'll see how Nash responds.


----------

